# IPod touch causes XP to crash



## ketnet (Sep 21, 2008)

My son recently got an Ipod touch . Whenever I connect it up to my desktop running on XP , it crashes. Any ideas ?


----------



## DotHQ (May 6, 2008)

Have you ever successfully connected to your XP box?
When I connect my iphone it automatically launches iTunes. You might download the latest version of iTunes and try running it without connecting the itouch and see what happens. 
Assuming you are connecting via usb connection. Do you use your usb plug ins for anything else?


----------



## HollywoodTM (Nov 27, 2007)

here is some tips

Tip#1

Tip#2 - 
Download and install the latest iTunes from Apple

iTunes 8 included a USB driver that was unstable and caused a crash every time an iPod was connected. Apple fixed this a few days later with a newer version of iTunes.

Tip#3 -

Uncheck the choice in iTunes that start iTunes when you plug in your iPod. Have been known to crash windows due to bad background services in windows.

One way to test this if you don't find the option is to open iTunes BEFORE plugging in the iPod. If it works then you are set as you can start the program yourself just as easy.

If it crashes then do a complete uninstall of iTunes then reinstall the latest iTunes.

Retest with iPod.

if i get anymore news ill post check it out


----------

